# VLC using Capture Device



## balanga (Jun 12, 2019)

Is anyone able to get VLC playing video from a capture device?

I can't seem to get the hang of it...
I did manage to use multimedia/obs-studio to play recorded video but couldn't get it to play sound. Wondered if I would have more success using VLC but I can't even get it to play video...


----------

